# Crock Pot Pheasant.............



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Whats a good crock pot recipe??? i want one so i can throw it all together and let it cook all day and be falling apart when i take it out. I kno that theres gotta be some out there....... Thanks

lata, 2d


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My mom puts cream of mushroom in with the pheasant and lets it cook all day and it taste great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try coating the bird with some seasoned flour and browning before putting it in the crock pot with cream of just about any kind of soup. Yummy and tender for sure.
By the way, we tried some pheasant breast deep fried in peanut oil, using a pretty standard, double dip southern fried chicken recipe last night. Really awesome. Juicy and crunchy at the same time! Eat what you shoot always! Burl


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

well i work at a kennel so sometimes when we just shoot a bird before im about to head out i take it home and cook it up, cept most of our birds are hens (cant be caught with those). For some reason this time the guy dropped off perfect roosters, that he usually sells to restaurants and those are great eating  so if hunting get any worse then it already is i can always be eating some pheasant.

lata, 2d


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Do a google search of "crock pot pheasant" and there are hundreds of recipes. I have tried many of them and it depends on what your favorite flavors are. Cooking it is the easy part! Pheasantcountry.com has some nice ones as well !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This one is my favorite though!

http://www.cookingcache.com/crockpot/crockpotpheasantandwildrice.shtml


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Line the bottom of your slow cooker with some bacon. put your breasts on the bacon. In a seperate bowl mix 1 bottle of creamy french dressing, 1 packet of lipton onion soup mix, 1/3 of a small jar of orange marmelade jelly and a 1//2 cup water. Mix up the ingredients and pour it on top of the pheasant and bacon and let it cook in the slow cooker all day. It will be different than any other recipe out there. I like this recipe with a side of brown and wild rice. It is easy too!!


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

mb-
That sounds really good. Now i just need to go get some more birds, my roommates have eaten all mine up so far. Ever tried it with shaptail, thats all i have in the freezer right now.


----------

